
North American cloud IaaS providers benchmark [pdf] - alexkon
http://cloudspectator.com/reports/2017-cloud-iaas-providers-benchmark-pdf-download.pdf
======
QuinnyPig
I'm sure that 1&1's previous sponsorship of CloudSpectator reports in no way
contributed to their multiple perfect scores.

BRB, telling a CTO to move from AWS to 1&1; this will surely end well for me.

